# Any Advice on Evening Bloating Remedies?



## randomguy (Feb 23, 2011)

So I've been treating my IBS-C with a remedy I've found works, which took 6-7 years to work on. I take 100mg of Docusate Sodium, accompanied by 6 Metamucil husks prior to bed. I then drink a cup of coffee, along with a high fiber breakfast in the morning to product a BM, which works on an almost daily basis. I feel OK throughout the day, until around 2-3PM, I then start to become very bloated, however not gassy. I actually have problems passing gas altogether. It feels as though its all trapped and causing major discomfort and distension in my abdomen. I've managed to get my IBS under control throughout the morning/early afternoon, however I need to find a way to reduce the amount of bloating I have in the evenings. When I get home from work around 5PM, I'm extremely uncomfortable and bloated and just miserable most of the time. This has taken a big toll on my life in general, especially my social life. I just don't enjoy going out anymore and self conscious the entire time, not comfortable in my own skin, although I'm a relatively slender person. I don't feel like being around anyone when I feel like hell. Eating dinner also adds to the bloating. The only temporary relief I experience on a daily basis is in the morning. I've also noticed that its hard for me to keep weight on (25 yr old male) and I'm not sure if this can be attributed to the laxatives. I've always been an active person and have been lifting weights on and off my entire adult life, with little to no success, as I can't eat enough to put on a distinguishable amount of muscle mass.I was online yesterday and ordered some Philips Colon Health probiotics, as I saw an advertisement on TV the other day and read about some success with IBS symptoms. I'm hoping that I can start taking this around lunch to see if it provides any relief to my unbearable evening bloating. Does anyone have any suggestions on reducing the amount of bloating I experience in the evenings and/or in general? The bloating is pretty bad in the AM as well, until I produce a BM, thereafter I have around 4-5 hours of "semi relief". It's just a vicious cycle that I'm getting tired of. I have a daily routine now and if its interrupted by something (travel, unexpected meeting, etc), I'm screwed for the day and then I'm stressed, which makes things worse, tenfold.Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey friend have you tried taking a anti gas pills that you can get at a local pharmacy it called simethicone, you take them with yor meals? Also there are enzmye pills that are supposed to help with gas, you can take them when you eat things like Beans, some types you can buy at a health food store, also your diet could be causing some of the gas, high fiber seems to cause gas in me. One other thing to think about is talking to your Doc and seeing about getting a hydrogen breath test, it where you drink Lactulose and they test your breath to see if you have a small intestine bacteria overgrowth this could be causing alot of gas, just some thoughts. May you experiance radiant health.Andrew


----------



## randomguy (Feb 23, 2011)

aaltimas1 said:


> Hey friend have you tried taking a anti gas pills that you can get at a local pharmacy it called simethicone, you take them with yor meals? Also there are enzmye pills that are supposed to help with gas, you can take them when you eat things like Beans, some types you can buy at a health food store, also your diet could be causing some of the gas, high fiber seems to cause gas in me. One other thing to think about is talking to your Doc and seeing about getting a hydrogen breath test, it where you drink Lactulose and they test your breath to see if you have a small intestine bacteria overgrowth this could be causing alot of gas, just some thoughts. May you experiance radiant health.Andrew


Thank you for the reply Andrew. I've actually had the breath test completed, which didn't yield anything to be alarmed of. I've had several tests completed, all with no real indication of what's wrong with me, hence the IBS diagnosis. I'm not sure if the gas pills will work and think that they could make the "C" worse. If they were to help with the bloating and easy on my C, I would definitely try them.Thoughts?


----------



## bsondreal (Feb 28, 2010)

randomguy said:


> Thank you for the reply Andrew. I've actually had the breath test completed, which didn't yield anything to be alarmed of. I've had several tests completed, all with no real indication of what's wrong with me, hence the IBS diagnosis. I'm not sure if the gas pills will work and think that they could make the "C" worse. If they were to help with the bloating and easy on my C, I would definitely try them.Thoughts?


Hey randomguy!Sorry to hear of your discomfort/bloating - I get it too, seemingly in cycles (better for a few weeks, then back, then better, etc.) Mine also starts up right after I've had lunch, and I have basketball tummy until bedtime. One thing that's really worked for me is digestive enzymes, as Andrew mentioned. The Rainbow brand of Advanced Digestive Enzymes has worked really well and also alleviated some of my C. I take one at lunch, and 2 with dinner. Sadly, they only work for about 3 weeks at a time for me (as with many solutions), and then they stop, so I have to go off them and be patient for a few weeks before starting up again. But while I'm taking them and they work, it's pretty helpful.Another thing that I've found helpful (though it takes a lot of the fun out of eating) is avoiding dairy & grains of any kind. For some reason, I find that trick especially helps with afternoon bloating - my stomach seems to digest grains or carbs better at dinner. So I feel better if I have a spinach salad with chicken or turkey at lunch, and I'll have some potato or carb with dinner, and avoid dairy pretty much always.Anyway, hope something offers a solution & some relief for you!







Best,B


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello yea I say the anti gas pills are worth a try I have been using them for awhile now and they don't seem to have a plugging up effect but everybody diffierent, I buy the 180mg simethicone pills and they seem to help, also I have been trying something new my dietition has reccomended called Kefir it a probiotic drink she swears by the stuff, I've agreed to try it out for 2 months and see if it helps with the bloating and gas. Anyways best wishes.Andrew


----------



## Brianmay1975 (Apr 3, 2010)

Have you tried vegetable carbon? It usually helps with bloating, but I guess it depends on the severity of the symptoms. I also found that fennel tea could be useful.The best solution that has worked for me (and I'm also getting bloated almost every evening) is a remedy called Finocarbo Plus. I don't know if it's available in your country, but it's manufactured by an international brand and it can be purchased online, just google it. It's based on vegetable carbon and fennel extract and it worked wonders for me, it made me feel normal. Unfortunately, I took it only for a few days, as I couldn't afford it and went for some cheaper preparation of vegetable carbon instead, therefore I don't know how much of a tolerance can be developed with regular use and whether it renders it ineffective in a long term course of medication...I have no idea if it can worsen your C, as I'm usually struggling with D instead, but it could be worth the time to research the issue a bit. Who knows, it might help.


----------



## randomguy (Feb 23, 2011)

Brianmay1975 said:


> Have you tried vegetable carbon? It usually helps with bloating, but I guess it depends on the severity of the symptoms. I also found that fennel tea could be useful.The best solution that has worked for me (and I'm also getting bloated almost every evening) is a remedy called Finocarbo Plus. I don't know if it's available in your country, but it's manufactured by an international brand and it can be purchased online, just google it. It's based on vegetable carbon and fennel extract and it worked wonders for me, it made me feel normal. Unfortunately, I took it only for a few days, as I couldn't afford it and went for some cheaper preparation of vegetable carbon instead, therefore I don't know how much of a tolerance can be developed with regular use and whether it renders it ineffective in a long term course of medication...I have no idea if it can worsen your C, as I'm usually struggling with D instead, but it could be worth the time to research the issue a bit. Who knows, it might help.


Thank you very much for the reply, I will certainly look in to Finocarbo Plus. I've never heard of it and have never read about it on any board, despite years of personal research. It goes to show you that there may still be something out there that could be of help with this dreadful condition. As mentioned, I ordered Philips Colon Health online, it arrived early last week. The first evening I took it my gas/bloating was relieved within an hour, however still could feel the symptoms. The next day I took it again and didn't experience any benefits whatsoever and actually triggered an attack. My stomach was in knots for a few days. I'm going to tough it out and continue with the product to see if it helps at all with the incapacitating evening bloating I have. I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## randomguy (Feb 23, 2011)

randomguy said:


> Thank you very much for the reply, I will certainly look in to Finocarbo Plus. I've never heard of it and have never read about it on any board, despite years of personal research. It goes to show you that there may still be something out there that could be of help with this dreadful condition. As mentioned, I ordered Philips Colon Health online, it arrived early last week. The first evening I took it my gas/bloating was relieved within an hour, however still could feel the symptoms. The next day I took it again and didn't experience any benefits whatsoever and actually triggered an attack. My stomach was in knots for a few days. I'm going to tough it out and continue with the product to see if it helps at all with the incapacitating evening bloating I have. I will keep you guys updated.


Hey Guys (and gals), I wanted to provide an update on the Philips Colon Health. So far, I don't think its working all that way for the bloating. The first night I took it, I felt a noticeable difference with bloating and overall uncomfortableness, however it seems to be almost agitating my gut at this point. I went off of it for a couple days and going to start it again with dinner nightly to see if I can make some progress. I used to take the Natren probiotic (3 separate pills). It was very expensive, hard to acquire and showed minor improvement over time, hence the reason I ended up dropping it. I've also been taking a fish oil cap daily. This had helped me a little bit in the past, almost as a relaxant and has been effective for me again after a few days of use. I'll continue with the fish oil and probiotics to see if I can make some additional headway...I feel sorry for anyone who has to go through this terrible ####.


----------



## randomguy (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm also going to try incorporating fennel team in to my daily regime when bloating is bad to see if it helps, as I've read several people claiming bloating benefits shortly after taking...I will keep you all posted.


----------



## randomguy (Feb 23, 2011)

One last thing...From all of the testing my doctor had ordered (both family and specialist), they had determined that nothing was wrong with my bowels structurally, however the specialist did indicate that I have a slow moving small bowel. The time in which it takes food to pass through my small bowel is longer than the average person, this could be the reason I feel so bloated when I eat, as the food almost gets stuck in there, until I force it out with fiber supplements. Does anyone know of any remedies to try for a slow moving small bowel (non stimulant of course)?


----------



## libran (Aug 9, 2006)

randomguy said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on reducing the amount of bloating I experience in the evenings and/or in general? The bloating is pretty bad in the AM as well, until I produce a BM, thereafter I have around 4-5 hours of "semi relief". It's just a vicious cycle that I'm getting tired of. I have a daily routine now and if its interrupted by something (travel, unexpected meeting, etc), I'm screwed for the day and then I'm stressed, which makes things worse, tenfold.Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## libran (Aug 9, 2006)

I have found a remedy for exactly the same problem as you. Lactulose. It is an osmotic laxative. It makes you fart a lot but it gets rid of the bloating for me. I take about 15 ml in the morning and 10 ml at lunch time. I also try to minimise carbs until dinner time


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi friend just wanted to mention that I noticed that some probitics can make gas worse, I trying a new one that is supposed to help with gas called TuZen on the box it states that it is to help reduce flatulence and abdominal pain associated with flatulence on individuals with IBS. There a web site www.tuzen.ca I try to let the forum know if it works or not just started it.Andrew


----------



## randomguy (Feb 23, 2011)

aaltimas1 said:


> Hi friend just wanted to mention that I noticed that some probitics can make gas worse, I trying a new one that is supposed to help with gas called TuZen on the box it states that it is to help reduce flatulence and abdominal pain associated with flatulence on individuals with IBS. There a web site www.tuzen.ca I try to let the forum know if it works or not just started it.Andrew


Yes, so far the Philips probiotic isn't working for me. The first day I tried it I noticed a relief in bloating, last night also I noticed a very small improvement, but nothing to continue using the supplement once I'm out. Thought I'd provide an update on it again. I've ordered lactulose to see I notice an improvement. It feels as though food just isn't moving once I eat and its very uncomfortable.


----------



## jody05 (Jan 5, 2012)

can anyone recommend any good bloating remedies?


----------



## gastropatient (Jan 4, 2012)

If this is resulting from a spasm and you need to relax your gut, try a prescription for Hyoscyamine.


----------

